# More stuff on Glocks



## PhotonGuy (May 14, 2015)

Here is some more stuff on Glocks. Im not saying I agree with this guy.


----------



## ballen0351 (May 14, 2015)

Whats the point of this?


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 14, 2015)

ballen0351 said:


> Whats the point of this?


Just to look at different viewpoints.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 14, 2015)

Does there have to be a point?


----------



## ballen0351 (May 14, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Just to look at different viewpoints.


There was no different viewpoint.  He stated what every normal adult shooter knows.  All modern firearms are just as reliable as another.  Glock, Sigs, HK, SW, Kahr, Taurus, etc etc etc all work.  Firearm debates are about as silly as ford vs chevy vs dodge. They all work.  I don't own a Glock because I don't like them no real reason why they are fine guns


----------



## ballen0351 (May 14, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Does there have to be a point?


Generally helps on a discussion forum


----------



## jks9199 (May 14, 2015)

So... what's YOUR opinion of his points?  
1. He's arguing about Glock's advertising...   Um, it's an advertising slogan.
2. Reliability through abuse.   OK, yep, you should take care of a gun -- especially if you rely on it for your life.  But some don't.  And Glocks are really good at working, even if abused.  Kind of a nice thing... but not exclusive to Glock's either.  And Glocks can and do fail, sometimes. (Note, limp wrist any semi-auto pistol that uses the energy of the slide's motion to eject & pick up the next round, and it's going to fail.  Limp wristing means that you're arm is absorbing that energy, which means it's not there to do the job...)
3. Customer needs...  Gee, back to marketing.  They're selling lots of guns, and they HAVE come out with single stack models, and word is more are in the works.  But... it's really a marketing issue again. 
4. Design & appearance...  OK, he don't like 'em.  Cool.  He's got a point.  The Glock ergonomics don't fit everyone well.  Neither does any other gun...  These are personal issues, not "flaws."
5. Cost  Really, this is also a personal issue.  

Look, I like Glocks -- for LE duty carry.  I've covered that more than once.  Look for it if you want to.  But I'm not saying "you gotta go Glock!"  Buying a gun is a big investment.  Balance everything, from the personal issues like esthetics to cost, to how well the company stands behind their product to reputation for durability and reliablty, and so on.  Pick the one that hit's the most "pro column" marks for YOU.  It may not be a Glock.  Or it may... Your money, your call!


----------



## Carol (May 15, 2015)

Centerfire pistols are typically going to be easier to conceal and easier to limp-wrist.  That's just physics.


----------



## Blindside (May 15, 2015)

Carol said:


> Centerfire pistols are typically going to be easier to conceal and easier to limp-wrist.  That's just physics.



"Centerfire pistol" would refer to the cartridge and primer set up.  The only regular ammo that I know of that is regularly manufactured in rimfire is .22 cartridges and smaller, nobody should be limp-wristing .22.  

Did you mean auto vs. revolver?


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 15, 2015)

Carol said:


> Centerfire pistols are typically going to be easier to conceal and easier to limp-wrist.  That's just physics.



Um... Limp wristing a gun us a Bad Thing, and leads to malfunctions such as stove piping. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Grenadier (May 22, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Does there have to be a point?



At Martialtalk.com, making a post with a simple "here's a video" statement is strongly discouraged, especially since that's what spammers and trolls do on various forums.  

If you want to make a post showing a video, you are expected to provide some sort of actual explanation that gives the reader an idea of what is being shown.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 10, 2015)

Glocks are good and all but as far as I know they don't make a .357 Magnum. Now, for a good .357 Magnum semi auto, Coonan is supposed to be good.


----------



## Chrisoro (Jun 10, 2015)

Glock do make a few models in .357sig though. Quite similar balistics, at least in the lighter loads(125gr.).


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 23, 2015)

Well how about this?


----------



## Blindside (Jun 24, 2015)

How about that?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 30, 2015)

Well its good. If anything, the point of this thread is that Glocks are good. I know that Glocks can be controversial, some people say they're ugly, I've heard of Glocks as being referred to as ugly plastic boxes, but I disagree. I did make an earlier thread about how some people seem to be obsessed with Glocks and by no means was it a complaint as some people seem to claim. I like Glocks myself, its just that its not the only firearm I like. As far as Glocks being ugly, personally I like their sleek futuristic look. And I must say they are reliable and perform really well. I would much prefer a Glock over a Beretta and I've got both, unfortunately the Army does not use Glocks supposedly although from what I've heard lots of police forces do.


----------

